# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Tα μικράκια μου! :)

## zweet

μετα απο πολλους προβληματισμους αν ολα θα πανε καλα με την εκκολαψη με την κλωσσομηχανη .. αλλα και με πολυ διαβασμα ..
επιτελους εφτασε η μερα!
τα πρωτα μικρα βγηκαν!
απο τα 30 αυγουλακια κοτοπουλακια βγηκαν τα 24 μεχρι στιγμης , ενα βγαινει τωρα και εχουν μεινει αλλα 5 που δεν εχουν σημαδι ζωης , ομως υπαρχουν ελπιδες..
τα αυγουλακια τα ειχα βαλει μεσα χωρις οωσκοπηση οποτε ισως και καποια να ειναι ασπορα, ομως δεν θελω να τα πειραξω τωρα, λεω να περιμενω αλλη μια μερα , εξαλλου σημερα τελειωνει η 21η ημερα.
δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση καποια να καθηστερησουν?

ο χωρος που τους εχω φτιαξει για να μενουν μεχρι να αναπτυχθουν λιγακι ειναι μια κατασκευη που περιλαμβανει λαμπα θερμανσης, θερμοστατη και εξτρα αντισταση για εκτακτη αναγκη θερμανσης οταν ανοιγω το κουτι.

μαζι ειχα βαλει και καποια ορτυκακια . νομιζω οτι μεχρι στιγμης ειναι 8 . εχουν μεινει και απο αυτα 3 αυγουλακια που δεν εκκολαπτικαν, εχουν σιγουρα πουλακι μεσα και τελειωνει η 18η μερα σημερα.. δεν ξερω τι να κανω με αυτα  ::  μαλλον δεν θελουν να βγουν..

αυτα ειναι μερικα μικρακια στον προσωρινο χωρο διαμονης τους!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

μετρηση της υγρασιας κανεις; υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για ρυθμιση της ;αν οχι ψεκασε το χωρο (με νερο φυσικα .. ) για να αυξηθει η υγρασια και να βοηθηθουν να βγουνε οσα δεν εχουν καταφερει να το κανουν

----------


## zweet

ειναι ολα οκ απο υγρασια και τα ψεκαζω κι ολας με ζεστο νερακι για να μην κλεισουν οι ποροι.
εγω κανω οτι μπορω..
η υγρασια ειναι απο 70 και πανω

----------


## zweet

αυτη τη στιγμη που κοιταξα η υγρασια ειναι 80 και η θερμοκρασια 37,7

----------


## jk21

οι σωστες συνθηκες ειναι γυρω στο 60% και κατι .αν σε προβλημα αυγου που δεν ανοιγει κανει καλο και η επιπλεον ,δηλωνω απειρος να σου πω .περισσοτερο στο προτεινα σε περιπτωση πολυ χαμηλης υγρασιας

----------


## zweet

τελικα εσκασε αλλο ενα ορτυκακι και αλλο ενα πουλακι. ομως δεν εχω πειραξει τα αυγουλακια.. ποτε δεν ξερεις!
σημερα αρχησαν να βγαινουν και τα πουλακια που ειχα βαλει 3 μερες μετα τα αλλα! δηλαδη ειδη βγηκε ενα μαυρακι  ::

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο φιλε να σου εκολαφθουν ολα !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zweet

ευχαρηστω!   ::

----------


## kalogeros

να σου ζησουν ::

----------


## Τουλα

Nα σου ζήσουν και από μένα!!!

----------


## Εφη

να σου ζήσουν!!!!!!!!

----------


## daras

βρε τα "χαζουλια"....βγηκανε.  :: 
να σου ζησουν φιλη μου...και ετοιμαζε τη μηχανη για τα special....η κυριακη ειναι κοντα...  :winky:  (τα εχουμε ηδη μαζεψει...αλλα θα αντικαθιστουμε τα παλιοτερα με πιο φρεσκα αυτων των ημερων...)

----------


## zweet

τελικα αποτελεσματα 1ης αποπειρας 


κοτοπουλακια:
46 κοτοπουλακια εκκολαπτικαν και ειναι υγιεστατα και μεγαλωνουν !
4 εκκρεμουν να εκκολαπτουν αυριο
2 πεθαναν χωρις γνωστη αιτια τη 2η μερα.
1 βγηκε προβληματικο και τωρα ειναι υγιεστατο
5 αυγα ηταν ασπορα
7 αυγα πεταχτηκαν λογο οτι ειχε λασπες τη μερα που τα πηρα και ειχαν λερωθει και κλουβιασαν (το μαθαμε και αυτο!)


ορτυκια
σε 2 ημερομινιες
πρωτη :
7 υγιη 
2 wry neck (πεθαναν)
1 στραβα ποδια (πεθανε)
δευτερη :
απο 11 αυγα βγηκαν 9 υγιεστατα και αναμενω τα αλλα 2 αυριο  :Happy: 


χηνοπαπια:
δεν εχω ιδεα .. εχω μεσα καποια αυγα εδω και 30 μερες και δεν βλεπω καποιο σημαδι ζωης.
αλλου γραφει οτι θελουν 35 μερες, αλλου 37, αυτος που τις πηρα μου λεει 25.. ενα μπερδεμα θα περιμενω αλλη μια εβδομαδα..
σε ενα γνωστο που εδωσα 7 αυγα μου και τα εβαλε στη μηχανη μου εδωσε 7 παπακια ... τωρα δεν εχω ιδεα αν ειναι τα δικα μου γιατι του βγηκαν στις 25-28 μερες. ομως οι αριθμοι στα αυγα συμπευτουν. αν ομως οντως βγαινουν στις 25 η 28 τοτε τα δικα μου δεν ειναι ζωντανα.. 


χηνα
μου εδωσαν 3 αυγα την 6η μερα κανενα δεν αλλαξε οψη και πεταχθηκαν.

αυτα  :Bird1:

----------

